# Mystery wall board.



## Jackpine Savage (Dec 27, 2010)

Not even sure this is the right forum....

Started working on a remodel this week. It's a 1970 split level. Saw something I haven't seen yet.

The exterior walls are covered with some sort of sheets of 1/2" mdf. The scope called for removing wallpaper in a bedroom, and I started peeling it, and it dawned on me that there were no seams in the board. None. Then I realized that in the kitchen/dining room and there's a wall 24' long, 8' tall, with no seams.

Had my suspicions that this was a prefab. I guess I was right. 

Anyway, don't know if I have a question. It's an awful lot like paper, so I think I might hit it with a sealer like BIN, and then texture and paint.


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

thats a new one...

any pictures?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Might be 2' sheetrock backer and plaster with some sort of paper sure coat. There are seams there somewhere...


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Dec 27, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Might be 2' sheetrock backer and plaster with some sort of paper sure coat. There are seams there somewhere...


No it's paper all the way through. I had a laborer gut a kitchen wall in the morning. Later when I realized what was on the walls, I asked her if she found any seams in the 16' section of wall she demoed, and she said "no". 

I'm thinking it's huge sheets done in a factory. Might be they wired the house from the outside. I'll get some pictures today.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe its just paneling with 30 sheets of different flower print wall paper.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Sheetrock can be cut as long as the truck...but the width not sure about that.


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's the pics. If there's a seam in that shot of the whole room, then Jesus Christ himself must have hung that board. The vertical lines are from the wallpaper.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool 4 sheets per room :laughing:

Pre-fab tricks of the trade :thumbsup:


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

check permit to see who built it ask them


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I think i know what that stuff is,ran across it in early '70 s. I kid you not,it may be BEAVER BOARD !




http://www.oldhouseweb.com/blog/beaver-board/


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

More Beaver Board.



https://www.google.com/search?q=bea...om%2Fsallymckay%2Fcomment%2F50609%2F;750;1000


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

That's not MDF it's pressed paper. National Homes used it in their prefabs.


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

Wausau hom coold be


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Dec 27, 2010)

I spent a few hours today stripping wallpaper off of said wallboard. Yes, definitely no seams in at least 8 x 24 feet. I agree, it's more like pressed paper than mdf. Stapled on with 7/16" crown staples.

The wet wall between the kitchen and bath is interesting. Instead of studs, it has sort of trusses with 1x4 chords (flat too the walls) with chunks of 2x8 "webs". I'm guessing the DWV was assembled on a bench and the wall was built around it. Haven't dared look into the roof framing...someone framed a new roof on top of the old one, so there's no real point. 

Wausau makes sense as I know there are quite a few of them around here.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I'M telling you its beaver board,check out the links i posted.


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Dec 27, 2010)

fjn said:


> I'M telling you its beaver board,check out the links i posted.


Judging from your links, Beaver Board was around in the early 1900's. This house was a manufactured home built in the 1970's. Plus I never saw a brand stampon the stuff that was demoed. So I'm skeptical about it being actual "Beaver Board".


----------

